#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  тибетский буддизм школы Карма Кагью в Кирове

## Chachuk

Ищу единомышленников для изучения и практики тибетского буддизма Школы Карма Кагью Алмазого Пути в городе Киров и Сыктывкар. Татьяна 
8 919 520 1716     greentara@mail.ru

----------

Адександр (24.02.2010), Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Ирина

> Ищу единомышленников для изучения и практики тибетского буддизма Школы Карма Кагью Алмазого Пути в городе Киров и Сыктывкар. Татьяна 
> 8 919 520 1716     greentara@mail.ru



http://www.buddhism.ru/we/centers.php

----------

Адександр (24.02.2010), Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

*Буддийский центр школы Карма Кагью Алмазного Пути в Кирове* ждет друзей по новому адресу:
*г. Киров, ул.Комсомольская 63-306*
Для входа –на домофоне наберите 306.
9 этаж

Время медитаций с ведущим:
Медитация «Три Света»
Вторник, четверг – 18:00

Воскресенье
Ретрит по Основополагающим упражнениям (Нёндро)- 14:00

Контактные телефоны:
+7 919 520 1716 БЦ, Татьяна 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*20-21  февраля 2011* БЦ проводит 

Дни открытых дверей в буддийском центре с 12 до 20 часов.
В программе:  лекции , медитации, встреча друзей.

----------

Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

*ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В РАСПИСАНИИ*

Понедельник-
                   лекция для новичков-    18:30
Вторник, четверг-
                   медитация "Три света"-18:30
Воскресенье-
                   Ретрит по Основополагающим упражнениям (Нёндро)- 15:00

----------

Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

*ДЛЯ ЛЮБОЗНАТЕЛЬНЫХ*
http://subscribe.ru/catalog/religion.buddtoday

----------

Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

*Лекции Каси Бялы (Польша)*

22,23 и 24 апреля пройдут лекции Каси Бялы из Польши.
Начало в 18-30.
23 и 24 апреля в 10-30 и в 14-30- объяснения по медитациям.

----------

Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

*Начало строительства*
Моркинский Буддийский центр рад пригласить вас принять участие  в открытии строительного сезона  с путешествующим  учителем Анатолием Соколовым с 6 по 9 мая.  У вас есть уникальная возможность принять участие в реализации нашего  проекта строительства Ступы Просветления.Днем строим,вечером-лекции о Ступах.Контакт: в Кирове Татьяна 8 912 729 4731,в Морках Мансур 8 909 367 1756

----------

Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

*6 июня в 18-30* по адресу:К.Маркса,84 (ост. к-т "Октябрь") состоится лекция
 "Буддизм сегодня.Аспекты психологии и философии в теории и практике буддизма" преподавателя института востоковедения РАН, кандидата исторических наук Леонтьевой Елены

----------

Дифо (30.05.2011)

----------


## Дифо

Вы - супер!

----------


## Chachuk

:Big Grin: 


> Вы - супер!

----------

Дифо (26.07.2011)

----------


## Chachuk

Друзья, с 24 по 27 августа 2011г. в Москве и под Калугой будет курс с ламой Оле Нидалом и Шераб Гьялценом Ринпоче: лекции, совместные медитации, посвящение. Более подробную информацию о месте проведения, о регистрации, размещении и ценах можно получить в буддийском центре.

----------

Дифо (26.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2011)

----------


## Дифо

> *ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В РАСПИСАНИИ*
> 
> Понедельник-
>                    лекция для новичков-    18:30
> Вторник, четверг-
>                    медитация "Три света"-18:30
> Воскресенье-
>                    Ретрит по Основополагающим упражнениям (Нёндро)- 15:00


А кто у Вас читает лекции для новичков? Ответ можно в личку.

----------


## Chachuk

26 ОКТЯБРЯ в 19-00 по адресу:К.Маркса,84 (ост. к-т "Октябрь") состоится лекция "Буддизм сегодня".
27 ОКТЯБРЯ в 18-30 встреча с путешествующим буддийским учителем в буддийском центре по адресу: Комсомольская 63-306

----------

